# "packed" sugar



## pullman (Mar 28, 2006)

I need to make a strong base for a sugar work display and heard that "packed sugar" (mixture of water and sugar) can be used. Supposedly it becomes very strong and hard when it sets up. I have tinkered with various amounts of water mixed with granulated sugar, but the material never sets up...anyone know what the correct recipe might be. Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you want the sugar/water to be the texture of damp sand. pack it, turn it out and allow to set up.
should set solid like cement.:bounce:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Why not just make a cast sugar base?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, it's a mix with water and granulated sugar in proportions similar to damp sand. Pack it in as hard as you can...Unmold...let it airdry. For my eggs I would wait a few hours and then scoop the inside leaving a shell. I'm not certain how stable a solid casting would be. I know it hardens up into a rock and up to 11" were pretty solid. I had some that I had saved over the years and they were just as good as the day I made them (minus the dust) 10 years later, but since I don't have a clue about what you're doing with it, I can't make any educated guesses about larger pieces. All I can really suggest is the ultimate experiment. Try it. You only need to make sure you pack it really solid. Sugar in bulk is pretty cheap.

April


----------

